# Beginner Looking for a Car and Suggestions



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

Well Christmas rolled around and got the oldest boy a nitro car off ebay...need I say more?

Not sure about the racing part...I already have something else I race...I would like something to learn and play with and then, who knows.

Can you guys please point me in the right direction.

Thanks way in advance.

Dale


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Electric would be a whole more hassle free but if they both got the nitro bug best bet is to ck your local hobby shop and see what they stock in the way of parts for what car. Thats the one you want!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Which car did you get him? Is it offroad or onroad?


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*buggie*

it is a ACME Racing 4wd offroad buggie. We both have had alot of fun with it. Has a .15 motor.

As far as my wants....I have narrowed my choice down to a hellfire truck. Looks fun with alot of parts and upgrades out there. So I think that is where I am starting.

Dale


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

old chris (cjtamu) can verify the shape of the hellfire ok...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Lazzer, Todd has a Hellfire thats' hardly been used. If you look down a few posts there should be one where I posted some pics. It has a much better engine in it than the stock one, I think it's only had about 5 tanks through it. Screaming deal. I thought about buying it myself, but I already have too many cars.


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Truck*

CJTAMU,

Funny you should mention that cuz we are going to try and hook up this evening and take a look see.

Thanks for the input guys.

Good Grief...I need another hobby like I need a hole in the head. At the least, it can't be anymore expensive than working on a pro-modified mercury race motor.

Dale


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha ha. Todd lives about 4 streets down from me. If y'all meet at his house tell him to call me and I'll come over. That way there will be somebody there that knows how to drive and can show you what the truck can do. LMFAO!


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

you kill me chris.
lets race the real trucks and i will even give you a few links.........(hahha)


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*trucks*

Now you guys are killing me....trying to sell me the slow truck, Let me guess...sucker born every minute right? LOL

Alot of the guys I race boats with have these trucks...I just don't wanna go out there with them boys and get rolled. A few of em have the Traxxas 3.3 trucks or Revo's they call them. Will the Hellfire keep up?

So when you two fellers are talking about "real" trucks, please elaborate.

Thanks and I'll give ya a call in a while, Todd.

Dale


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

chris is talking about racing 1/10 gas truck,and iam talking about bringing out my real truck.71 chevy short bed with a 468 big block,two four set and a lot off
rear tire.31.25x18.5x15/ he nose what iam saying.the hellfire is a truggy,and will hang with any revo. i know this for a fact.......


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think Todd is talking about his 72 Chevy pickup that he crow barred a 468 C.I.D. big block into. If it wasn't for the 31/18.5 Hoosiers on the back you'd never know it, 'cause the truck is as homely as it's owner! Ha ha ha ha ha. Todd used to race slightly larger autos back in the day, back when he could see still and his reflexes still worked. His Chevy is just a little quicker than my bone stock F-150 city truck. I think I can still take him though, I don't believe he can see the tree anymore.

Ha ha. I posted right on top of you. I thought it was a 72? The Hellfire will run, it will hang with the Revos just fine. The engine displacement is almost 50% bigger than a 3.3. Now be quiet Grandpa, or I'll go get my 1991 4x4 Ramcharger (318 w/ Crane Cam) and yank that silly Chevy sideways through the street.


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

oh come on there don't be so hard on the old man. and yes the eyes are not what they used to be thats for sure.but on the juice it will run in the 9's


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Maybe with Andy popping the clutch. I'm figuring low to mid 12's for you fella. Ha ha ha. Lajuan is sick, I'm head to the hizzle. Call me if y'all are gonna run it around in S'Land, I might be able to take a break from my nursing duties.


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Calling Cjtamu*

Moved cuz I put it in the wrong place..........

Dale


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

Just Like To Let Everbody Know That I Sold Both Ad1, Today To A Nice Guy Named Brent,chris I Told Him You Would Be Glad To Recommend

The Right Servo's To Use Ok. Thanks Again Brent...........


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No, I'm going to tell him they're both piles and he should ask for his money back with interest b/c you won't come race this weekend, LOL. Mark and I might come t.p. your house. Some guys from Austin said they're driving down Sat morning 'cause they have rain.


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Piles*

Hey Chris,

What about this pile he sold me too? Bad servos...**** radio, worn-out tires, broken control arms?????

Where are ya'll racing this weekend?

Dale


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Oh and Todd*

Shhheezzz Todd, you say how nice this guy was and not a word about me....geeezzz, I'll try harder next time to leave a better first impression.

Enjoying the truggie....I am finding all the weak spots that's for sure.

Dale


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dale, the Austin guys are going to Mike's so that's where I'm headed, races start at 1:00. If that doesn't fit your schedule, K&M starts at 5:00. Yeah, every vehicle ever made has weak spots and you have to find them and find the fix. Although Todd ran the AD1 for a long time and I think he bulletproofed them as much as you can a Losi.


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Mike's*

May come out and see you guys tomorrow.

Weak spots...I know, I am just giving Todd grief. I got a good deal on my truggie and am very happy with it. Just don't tell Todd.

If I don't see ya'll tomorrow...good luck and give em heck.

Dale


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

racin is racin.

I thank you very dale, you got me out of a real tight spot with my wife
(there is no words for that)
thanks again, iam just waiting on my good buddy chris to bust my chops about
racing my gt2, or my mew losi 8,that still havent started up yet.but good old chris it coming soon i can just tell........


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dale, I'll be driving a blue, white and green RC10GT. I'll probably have my E-maxx with me too, there's a pic of it in the general forum. Who's this Todd guy y'all keep talking about? There used to be a guy named Todd that raced with us.


----------

